# Anyone here had their dogs anal glands removed?



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

If you have I'd appreciate it if you'd share your experiences of the procedure and the outcome.

I'm trying to weigh up the options and see if I should do this or not.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry i haven't didn't know they did ! have you tried the Denes tree bark powder ?just put in the food,Lily has been fine on it,i'm sure it helps


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

I work at a vet clinic where one of our doctors does do this type of surgery. I know in my area, it is not a common surgery, and our vet is the only one locally that does it. You want to find a vet that is experienced because it can be risky and result in you having an incontinent dog if done incorrectly. In all the instances where I have seen it done, it has turned out great and the owners are always so relieved not to have to deal with anymore anal gland issues.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I think that if you aren't comfortable helping her, and it's happening alot you would probably be relieved if you did it. 

I think that if B had this issue I would be checking too often and would worry about it...for your peace of mind maybe finding a vet you trust with experience could be a good idea.


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

Jack Jack's Mom said:


> I work at a vet clinic where one of our doctors does do this type of surgery. I know in my area, it is not a common surgery, and our vet is the only one locally that does it. You want to find a vet that is experienced because it can be risky and result in you having an incontinent dog if done incorrectly. In all the instances where I have seen it done, it has turned out great and the owners are always so relieved not to have to deal with anymore anal gland issues.


I've been considering having my male's anal gland removed for a while now, but all the vets in my area aren't recommending it (maybe their just not experienced enough). The vets have mentioned potential nerve damage (which freaked my wife out) as a complication to the surgery.

At $35 / monthly anal gland expression that's a lot of money over the entire life of my male chi (considering chis live 15 - 20 years).


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I had a cocker-poodle mix who had impacted anal glands constantly, and we had them removed. No loss of housetraining, no incontinence, no problems...but the sneaky vet gave him phenobarbital "...for the discomfort." He was actually trying to solve Decster's rage syndrome problem (which had resulted in some bloody fingers at the clinic as well as at home) and it did...kind of...for awhile. Long story. Anyway, I agree that you should find an experienced surgeon who has a few of these under his belt (so to speak).


----------

